

Should I drop out of College? - brador
http://nerdr.com/should-i-drop-out-of-college-and-start-a-business-startup/

======
foannfeai
"Don’t worry about the student debt too much"

How about instead you should try to get a job to start paying it off asap?
"Not worrying about it" could be interpreted as "debt is ok- it is what our
government does, so rack it up".

~~~
brador
Well, the next sentence clarifies with "Take what you need and no more". Debt
isn't all bad, it has it's uses, particularly when young and has got a lot of
bad press these last few years.

If leveraged correctly, debt can be used to significant advantage.

I think the core point of the article stands. It's a bad idea to quit college
for most, even if student loans are building up.

